# What substrate is good for puffer fish?



## stev0205 (Nov 5, 2007)

all i know is that sand is the preferred substrate for dwarf puffers...


----------



## BiscuitSlayer (Apr 1, 2005)

I have some dwarf puffers on eco and they are fine. They are hardly ever close to the substrate anyways. Most times I see them they are in the middle or towards the top of the water column.


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

Believe it or not a none burrowing puffer couldnt care less about what substrate you use.


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

I was thinking puffer07 also meant what kind of substrates affect water parameters to ideal puffer conditions.

No idea though. I like fshfanatic's suggetion though.


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

I have kept numerous puffers..


----------



## lstratton (Jan 7, 2008)

I use sand in my SAP tank, but that is partly for effect and also, I find it easier to scrape a thin layer of sand off to clean the bottom of the tank, than rummaging through gravel and mixing the bottom layer of substrate.
Hope that helps


----------



## puffer07 (Nov 13, 2007)

Any one know any good tank mates for South American Puffers? I was thinking if it was okay to have a Dwarf puffer in there. Any suggestions?


----------



## neilfishguy (Dec 16, 2007)

Tankmates...nahh...If its only a 10g i would go with just 3 dwarfs...


----------



## lstratton (Jan 7, 2008)

A south american puffer should have 15gallons for the first fish and then 10gallons thereafter. This isn't due to aggression with these fish so much, but the amount of mess that they make.
I have my SAPs with otos and they actually shoal together sometimes which is great to watch.
I have also known people keep their SAPs with dwarfs and they are fine together, the only fights occured amongst the dwarfs. However with a 10 gallon, I would go with 2 dwarfs and about 3 otos, as dwarfs should have about 5gallons each.
Make sure that you get 2 females if that is possible (no wrinkles behind the eyes or brown stripe on their belly) and the fattest ones that you can find, to minimise the chance of them having internal parasites.


----------

